# Does anyone own a "heavy 9"?



## aces4me (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm told that name is ambiguous so the lathe I have is technically called a "1 inch collet late with a 9 inch swing"   Catalog number 459Z out of this catalog:

http://www.wswells.com/data/catalog/cat_bl_29b/cat_bl_29b.pdf

It is basically a heavy 10L in every way I know about right now except for swing.  If anyone else here has one I would be interested in confirming (or not) my assumptions about parts and tooling equivalence between this lathe and the 10L.  I've never talked to anyone else who had one so it would be nice to confirm some stuff.


----------



## Retired1997 (Jul 10, 2014)

I do.  #459Y, serial number 83,749.  Takes 5C collets.


----------



## aces4me (Jul 10, 2014)

MY SN is 84015.  Have you have to buy tooling or replace parts?  I'm assuming most of the 10L tooling and parts should fit this model.  Am I all wet?


----------



## Retired1997 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have not had to buy a lot of  parts specific to the lathe, other than replacing the motor, which is not a big deal, a collet rack, and compound nut.  I think the heavy 10 nut is what I got.  I did buy a tool holder similar to the Aloris and some other tooling.  I have made new shims for the headstock so I could get the proper adjustment on the spindle bearings, and replaced the leather belt with a continuous serpentine belt, which works great.  At one time I thought about tearing it down and doing a restoration, but I decided against that as the lathe works great and I'm not bothered by the way it looks with its chipped paint and not so shiny parts.

I did buy a like new tailstock assembly as mine is really worn and doesn't line up with the headstock, but when I got it, I realized it was for a standard 9" and the base was not wide enough for mine.  I ended up shimming the tailstock and it's good to go now.  I sold the one I had bought, so no loss there.

I got mine from my Cousin, who owns a large machine shop, and the lathe was used for polishing parts at one time, but it hadn't been used for quite a while, and was just sitting in a corner of the shop gathering dust.  I was working part time for him and mentioned I would like to get a lathe to use at home for my gun hobby and other things, and he said since they didn't use the lathe anymore, he sold it to me for a song.  It sits in my unheated garage and during the winter, I cover it up to keep condensation down, so I don't use it.  If I need to do something during the cold months, I have access to a lathe and milling machine at the shop, which is great.

Mine was shipped from South Bend on 10/13/38 to Reynolds Machinery Co., Cleveland, Ohio, and then sold to General Dry Batteries, Inc., Lakewood, Ohio.

Here's info from card:

Type & size of lathe:  (1" Collet), Q.C.G., 9" X 3', bench lathe with horizontal adjustable motor drive

Bed: 10; Headstock: 100; Tailstock: 10; Saddle: 12; Compound Rest: 18; Apron: 7; Gear Box: 101; C. F. Gear: 20; R. P. Gear: 20;

Overall length of Spindle: 13 11/16 inches,  Spindle threads are 2 1/4 inches X 8, internal size of spindle bore is, I believe, 1 3/8 inches

It came with 3 & 4 jaw chucks, a micrometer carriage stop, 2 threading dials, face plate, dogs, and the parts for using collets, a steady rest, and lots of HSS cutters.


----------



## Retired1997 (Jul 11, 2014)

Question, please.  I want to do the thrust bearing mod to replace the fibre washer on the left end of the headstock, but I cannot get the banjo off so I can remove the adjustment nut.  From what I can see, the banjo is held on by two screws at the rear side of the headstock, but try as I might, I can't get the two screws loose.  Any suggestions?


----------



## tonlin (Jul 21, 2014)

I recently acquired one, but know almost nothing about it, so probably won't be much help to you. However, user RickB on the PM site, has done a rebuild on his heavy 9, is a good guy and will help you if you ask. My limited understanding is that SB made the so-called heavy 9 for about three years and that it shares many more characteristics with the heavy 10 than the regular 9s. 

You are right to be careful about getting the wrong size on parts and accessories because I have already run into that problem. 

My cat# is 159-YB and serial# is 83047 if it helps any. I will try to help with other questions, but we are learning together! )

TJ


----------



## Retired1997 (Jul 22, 2014)

tonlin said:


> I recently acquired one, but know almost nothing about it, so probably won't be much help to you. However, user RickB on the PM site, has done a rebuild on his heavy 9, is a good guy and will help you if you ask. My limited understanding is that SB made the so-called heavy 9 for about three years and that it shares many more characteristics with the heavy 10 than the regular 9s.
> 
> You are right to be careful about getting the wrong size on parts and accessories because I have already run into that problem.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the post.  Yes, the heavy 9 is more like a heavy 10, and I like it because of the larger inside diameter of the spindle bore.  It comes in handy when I have to work on revolver barrels.  I've decided not to do the thrust bearing modification, because of what I have to do to install it.  I guess if it's not broke, I won't fix it.


----------

